# What doews "spay" mean???



## Luv4lionheads (Aug 29, 2009)

I keep hearing momma talk about me getting spayed. What dowes dat evwen mean? is it food?


----------



## Bunnydrool1324 (Aug 30, 2009)

i don't know for sure what that means, but I think it means that they rub our bellies.


----------



## Luv4lionheads (Aug 31, 2009)

Oooh that does sound nice. I wonder why she hasn't done that yet... she keeps mentioning "Money" humans are soo weird.


----------



## Bunnydrool1324 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah. My mommy also tawks abowt spay to. But she never tawks abowt getting mee spayed. And she tawks abowt eeting this crazy stuff called meet. Gosh, I wood never want to be a hoomin. Thay arr to weerd.


----------



## Luv4lionheads (Sep 2, 2009)

too weird... I wonda what in day meet stuff anyway?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 2, 2009)

I ams not sure eithers but moms took me to gets neuters run if you every heres that words. 

They took my mans hood away although now I loves mom more and its only hurts for a days or twos.


----------



## Baby Juliet (Sep 2, 2009)

It has to do with sex and money so you're too young to talk about it.


----------



## Luv4lionheads (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, no! the spay is starting to sound bad!:bunnybutt:


----------



## QueenPrincess (Sep 13, 2009)

My Mama says I gotz 2 get spayed some day too once she getss enough money...weird.


----------



## lloorren (Sep 14, 2009)

I like the dokter place they are shiny n mommy takse me for car ride!!!!


----------



## Luv4lionheads (Sep 17, 2009)

I like car rides too. but i is scared of the spay!:bunnynurse:


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 3, 2009)

spayz is notz a good sing! 
runz away why woo cawn!


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 3, 2009)

My owld cage mate got spayed, shez came homeswif lwittle bits of threawd in hur belly. She keepts on having rudies wif my bf and neva gots babies so prob makes you not have babies. Mumma sayz me can't have this spayz cause she doesn't no how olds I iz, secwetly I no how old I am but mumma ain't goings to find owtz if it maes me hurtz!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fiver - all I knowz about da spay fing is that mum took me to have it done and after I woke up at the shiney noisey place day called a vets, my voice wasn't as deep anymore!


----------



## lillyen10 (Dec 12, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
spaz is bad bad bad bad! i got wonz an wen i wakez up no tinga ma jig!:tears2:


----------



## lillyen10 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> I ams not sure eithers but moms took me to gets neuters run if you every heres that words.
> 
> They took my mans hood away although now I loves mom more and its only hurts for a days or twos.


it willly huwt anz i felt it for chree days!:bigtears:


----------



## UsagiBanana (Dec 16, 2009)

Uh ohz.:shock: My momma twalks about getting me nutereded...she also swaid dat she needz dah munies. I don't tink I'm going to likez it, but she did say dat it would hewlp meh wid meh peeing pwoblem on dah carpetz....plus: maybe if I getz dis ting done wid me, I might get awong bettor wid my other housemate: Lavi. He iz dah other bunny dat my momma's...umm...boifwiend?:?...yeah, dat's it. Boifwiend. He's Lavi's hooman. Lavi might get nutereded too....maybe if he getz dah nutereded he'll stop twying to tink dat I'm a girl!!!:X

...not meh fwualt dat I'm so cute


----------



## sparney (May 16, 2010)

i'm not gonna get nootered my mummy sez so. i doesnt sound gd but i no that spaying is the doe verion of nootering, so yeah. gd luck wid bein spayed!!


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh noes! My mommy sayz I has to be spayded soon too!
As soon as I has trimmed down a little she sayz.
Well mommy, I has bet you not count on me to stuffs my face! Ha!
Dat will keep mes from the knife!


- Ruby-duby-do:carrot


----------



## Jaded (Jun 10, 2010)

ma say she gonna get me spayed i went to get spayed I cam back and something was missing? not sure what tho.


----------



## Maddy-Hazel (Jun 19, 2010)

When da lady took me to get spayeded, da vet shaved my tum-tum. Dat was ok dough, I had already pulled most of my fur out ta make a nest! Den I fell asleep and den I woke up, my belly was a liddle sore but not for long. Mister and da lady came ta get me later dat day and made me stay in a liddler cage. I usually get ta go where I wants! After a week I was let out again and all my fur grew back! It wasn't dat bad. For da week in the liddle cage, Mister and da lady gave me soooo many crasins! Totally worth it. Also, now dat I'm spayeded, da lady got me a husbun. She says we're gonna be bonded on my birthday! I don't know what bonded is, but my husbun already treats me like da princess I am, and grooms me through the bars in his pen!


----------

